

A Cooler Hotmail? - fleaflicker
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/18/a-cooler-hotmail/

======
m0tive
"No e-mail service has really treated the mail messages differently based on
who sent them,"

I guess my filters in gmail don't count...

